# What Paint Brands Do You Use?



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

I was wondering what was the brand people used the most on this forum? I'd assume BenMoore, since it seems to come up often.

I'd like to get some info.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Sherwin....benjamin moore is too exspensive for me here but lots of guys here do....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Sherwin....benjamin moore is too exspensive for me here but lots of guys here do....


You want to be a big boy and can't afford Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You want to be a big boy and can't afford Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore.


I use sherwin....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SprayCutAndRoll said:


> I was wondering what was the brand people used the most on this forum? I'd assume BenMoore, since it seems to come up often.
> 
> I'd like to get some info.


Benjamin Moore offers very good quality products. Pricing varies across the board and I think here in Texas we have higher prices compare to some other places.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> Sherwin....benjamin moore is too exspensive for me here but lots of guys here do....


Really? I thought the customers paid for the paint.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I use BM primarily for residential. Specialty/industrial coatings I like SW.
Valspar for cheapies.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

BM for pretty much everything these days. The line is good for me and works right now as they have production products all the way up to Aura. If another producer came along with competitively priced products and good quality, I'd certainly give them a look.

With regard to your question, keep in mind there are products only available in certain parts of the US and a fair amount of Canadian painters here. They have different stuff up North.


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

Wood511 said:


> BM for pretty much everything these days. The line is good for me and works right now as they have production products all the way up to Aura. If another producer came along with competitively priced products and good quality, I'd certainly give them a look.
> 
> With regard to your question, keep in mind there are products only available in certain parts of the US and a fair amount of Canadian painters here. They have different stuff up North.


That's what I was thinking here up in Quebec, Dulux/Betonel seema pretty popular. I went to buy myself some new tools one morning and we were maybe 10 painters in the small store.


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

I mostly use kelly moore paints. Also the other moore Benjamin moore. Kelly moore has some great paints but are under the radar. I also use PPG for certain things. In Canada I heard Cloverdale has some good stuff, also heard Sico had some good paint as well..


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

PPG Porter mostly


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Depends one what the customer wants for interior but Coronado, SW and Manor Hall PPG, BM for exteriors.


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

I once did a contract where the client provided all the paint (BenMoore Aura), can't say I was a fan of it. Although I found it weird that the more it dried, the more it hid. That was quite amazing, actually.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

I used SW BM Kelly-moore, parker, now owned by SW, I now when I do paint it is Rodda made right here in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

SprayCutAndRoll said:


> I once did a contract where the client provided all the paint (BenMoore Aura), can't say I was a fan of it. Although I found it weird that the more it dried, the more it hid. That was quite amazing, actually.


Aura is a bit different from most paint. If you've never used it and no one gave you a few tips it can seem a bit weird.


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

Northwest painter, How do you like rodda. Its not availble to me but their Ultimate exterior sounds good. Im trying to get one of my paint supplers to consider rodda. Which products do you like?


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

Wood511 said:


> Aura is a bit different from most paint. If you've never used it and no one gave you a few tips it can seem a bit weird.


All the tips I got were from a printed sheet the store gave the lady.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SprayCutAndRoll said:


> I once did a contract where the client provided all the paint (BenMoore Aura), can't say I was a fan of it. Although I found it weird that the more it dried, the more it hid. That was quite amazing, actually.


You know my BM dealer is no longer carrying quarts of Aura because painters complaint that it dries too fast. He will be stocking the Moorgard/glo with the Regal Select label so this guys can paint, ohh and Aura wasn't selling because is $2 more than Moorgard.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Some people just cannot adapt their systems to products. Aura dries fast? Paint faster! Find out the tricks. Don't try to cut and roll a room with Aura the way you would with, say, old Regal. Soooo simple. 

Especially if Aura or Breakthrough, or Advance, or lacquer or whatever product is spec'd or called for in certain situations...


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You know my BM dealer is no longer carrying quarts of Aura because painters complaint that it dries too fast. He will be stocking the Moorgard/glo with the Regal Select label so this guys can paint, ohh and Aura wasn't selling because is $2 more than Moorgard.


Hah, that's so strange. Aura dries fast, but so does Regal, Superpaint or any paint that is 100 percent acrylic. In fact, if you put all these paints in cans with no labels, I bet they couldn't even figure out which one was the Aura and which was the Regal. I think too many painters just like to complain.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Carl said:


> Hah, that's so strange. Aura dries fast, but so does Regal, Superpaint or any paint that is 100 percent acrylic. In fact, if you put all these paints in cans with no labels, I bet they couldn't even figure out which one was the Aura and which was the Regal. I think too many painters just like to complain.


They haven't stock it yet. What pisses me off is that they don't want to special order it for you. Even me paying the broker fee.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

SprayCutAndRoll said:


> I was wondering what was the brand people used the most on this forum? I'd assume BenMoore, since it seems to come up often.
> 
> I'd like to get some info.


Sw, bm and vista paint, depending on job qualifications. I'm married to none of them


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

No one uses super spec? If I ever use ben moore....thats all I will use


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> No one uses super spec? If I ever use ben moore....thats all I will use


Check the Ultra Spec 500 threads.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Check the Ultra Spec 500 threads.


Whats that ?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> No one uses super spec? If I ever use ben moore....thats all I will use


 Super spec is gone dude.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Super spec is gone dude.


I heard it was getting phased out... but I havent been to my dealer since the begining of summer...ultra spec 500 im assuming replaced it ?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I pretty much only use Kelly Moore.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> I heard it was getting phased out... but I havent been to my dealer since the begining of summer...ultra spec 500 im assuming replaced it ?


 
Yeah, the price went up too.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Whats that ?


Seriously?? Where you been? :no:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, the price went up too.


Definitely wont be using that...I thought super spec was to exspensive


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Seriously?? Where you been? :no:


Lol...at sherwin williams


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Carl said:


> Hah, that's so strange. Aura dries fast, but so does Regal, Superpaint or any paint that is 100 percent acrylic. In fact, if you put all these paints in cans with no labels, I bet they couldn't even figure out which one was the Aura and which was the Regal. I think too many painters just like to complain.


I haven't used much Benny Moore but I could easily tell the difference between the two. I love the aura and I can see how people might think it dries too quickly.. It's a bit harder to back roll yea.. You just have to do a section at a time if your used to going back over it. 

I like the fact that it looks heavy as its wet but when it dries it tightens and levels beautifully.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Has anyone used Farrell-Calhoun paint? They are opening a store near me in what used to be the Benjamin Moore store. I got a call from one of the guys who is starting the store up, he's a good guy and used to help me a lot when he worked in one of the name brand stores. I'd like to return the favor if they have anything I can count on. Any reviews?


----------



## The Paint Lady (Oct 10, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> Definitely wont be using that...I thought super spec was to exspensive


Check around at other stores. Benjamin Moore dealers are independently owned, and determine their own pricing on most products. My Ultra Spec prices pretty much mirror my old Super Spec prices.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Gwarel said:


> Has anyone used Farrell-Calhoun paint? They are opening a store near me in what used to be the Benjamin Moore store. I got a call from one of the guys who is starting the store up, he's a good guy and used to help me a lot when he worked in one of the name brand stores. I'd like to return the favor if they have anything I can count on. Any reviews?


Sounds like a good time to give him a stack of your business cards.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

The Paint Lady said:


> Check around at other stores. Benjamin Moore dealers are independently owned, and determine their own pricing on most products. My Ultra Spec prices pretty much mirror my old Super Spec prices.


Ill check it out..but sherwin by far is my best


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sw and Ben Moore


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Tried duration int for the first time in 8 YRS. was ok but not as good as natura.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Check the Ultra Spec 500 threads.


I'm not a huge fan. Where price is a factor I'd use Home Hardware beautitone brand any day of any week over Ultra Spec.

Everything else then Benny Moore is my go to. (Unless a customer specs differently)


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

The Paint Lady said:


> Check around at other stores. Benjamin Moore dealers are independently owned, and determine their own pricing on most products. My Ultra Spec prices pretty much mirror my old Super Spec prices.


Same here


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Tried duration int for the first time in 8 YRS. was ok but not as good as natura.


Used Natura today for the first time in a few years. Still very good. Customer bought it. If I was buying 0 voc I'd spec Ultra Spec. $15 a gal cheaper (maybe more?) and very good too IMO 
Very low spatter with the Natura which was nice as I had no painters plastic with me and had some stained doors & windows to work over & around.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tons of Sherwin and Diamond Vogel. I'm not a huge fan of Benjamin Moore's prices, but they make good paint and we use them occasionally. I really don't like Kwal but sometimes we get requests for it.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Huntercoatings said:


> Northwest painter, How do you like rodda. Its not availble to me but their Ultimate exterior sounds good. Im trying to get one of my paint supplers to consider rodda. Which products do you like?


Well I like their interior lines like Horizion and master painter lines, for exterior I really love ultimate hands down it is great.


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> Well I like their interior lines like Horizion and master painter lines, for exterior I really love ultimate hands down it is great.


Interior, either Benjamin Moore select or classic . Exterior, depending on what the customer wants, I'll use arborcoat for stain(solid or semi-solid) . Mooreglo on exterior trim & regal select exterior for anything that's not being stained . Works well for me , I find Benjamin moores products to have better workability than wherein Williams , maybe that's just me though .


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

We use mostly Dulux and SW (we're in western canada). For us Beni Moore is too expensive to use on a regular basis, and the service just doesn;t compare.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I use a lot of SW and some Valspar and Glidden.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Joeb3rg said:


> Interior, either Benjamin Moore select or classic . Exterior, depending on what the customer wants, I'll use arborcoat for stain(solid or semi-solid) . Mooreglo on exterior trim & regal select exterior for anything that's not being stained . Works well for me , I find Benjamin moores products to have better workability than wherein Williams , maybe that's just me though .


well BM closest store is over a hour away so two hours just to get paint. Nope SW is good. But I found that My Rodda paint is made in the Pacific North west. not being bought out any time soon "knock on wood" and they have a great line of paints. I BM is good just not worth the drive.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

SprayCutAndRoll said:


> I was wondering what was the brand people used the most on this forum? I'd assume BenMoore, since it seems to come up often.
> 
> I'd like to get some info.


Another behr thread!


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Carl said:


> Really? I thought the customers paid for the paint.


*The way I do business, the customer indirectly pays for paint.*

What about the scumb bag contractors, that tell the customer that they will be getting SW paint, then the contractor gets them ProMar 700, and the naive customer believes that they are getting a premium paint by the brand name alone. Sad!

When the customers go to the store themselves, deal with the paint clerk, use their debit/credit or cash, bring home the paint along with a receipt, yes, they bought the paint.

I see a big difference in the two.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

What about the scumb bag contractors, that tell the customer that they will be getting SW paint, then the contractor gets them ProMar 700, and the naive customer believes that they are getting a premium paint by the brand name alone. Sad!
When the customers go to the store themselves, deal with the paint clerk, use their debit/credit or cash, bring home the paint along with a receipt, yes, they bought the paint.

I see a big difference in the two.[/QUOTE]

You miss the point Carl was making-The customer pays for the paint, period. He was commenting on the excuse some use that X brand paint is too expensive, so they buy a cheaper product, which is BS. The point is that price of paint is included in the bill, therefore.... the customer buys the paint!

I use mid to high grade paint. The customer ultimately pays for it. I don't save enough money to cheap out and buy PM700 or other hack paint. If I did, the tiny amount I would save would be negated by having to use junk paint


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> I pretty much only use Kelly Moore.


there still is a Kelly-moore? They were bought out by Miller paints of Portland Oregon last year here in Washington. Great paint was sad to see them go.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> there still is a Kelly-moore? They were bought out by Miller paints of Portland Oregon last year here in Washington. Great paint was sad to see them go.


Yes. There is a Kelly Moore store in Portland. Also Miller Paint carries their line. Good stuff!


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

kdpaint said:


> What about the scumb bag contractors, that tell the customer that they will be getting SW paint, then the contractor gets them ProMar 700, and the naive customer believes that they are getting a premium paint by the brand name alone. Sad!
> When the customers go to the store themselves, deal with the paint clerk, use their debit/credit or cash, bring home the paint along with a receipt, yes, they bought the paint.
> 
> I see a big difference in the two.





> You miss the point Carl was making-The customer pays for the paint, period. He was commenting on the excuse some use that X brand paint is too expensive, so they buy a cheaper product, which is BS. The point is that price of paint is included in the bill, therefore.... the customer buys the paint!
> 
> I use mid to high grade paint. The customer ultimately pays for it. I don't save enough money to cheap out and buy PM700 or other hack paint. If I did, the tiny amount I would save would be negated by having to use junk paint


No I did not miss the point. I am digging a litte deeper.

You missed my point.

Richmond doesn't want to price his job out of the ballpark, and lose it to a vague contractor, that plans on using ProMar 700. You may not operate like this, but they're out there. So in short, richmond will most likely *buy / choose* the paint that he feels won't cost him the job. 

How many contractors walk in with this *See attachment, a list of paints and paint prices then ask the customer which grade they want? I do! 
Most contractors are vague about paint grades and only specify Brand. 
If you do not educate the customer, they will believe they are comparing apples to apples when comparing price quotes.

When I am doing an estimate, I tell the customer this, “ I can get you paint in the price range of $20.00 to $60.00 per gallon”, then I ask them, “how much do you want to spend for a gallon of paint”? Almost 100% of them say, “mid grade“. 

Once that is established, I show them paints in their desired price range.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I started out painting in 1980 with my dad.

EXTERIORS-
At that time Touraine, California and Benjamin Moore were all pretty much the same quality believe it or not. All true latex paints. We also used a lot of oil based enamels. Ben Moore had a product at the time called Moore's House Paint we called in MHP. It was a high gloss oil. We would cut it with linseed oil and japan drier. I remember painting dozens of turn of the century Victorian style homes in Andover Ma. which has many historical homes. When we were finished the gloss on the siding, trim and shutters was simply amazing. We would spend two months preparing and painting each of these homes. That era of paint ended around 1990. In rolled what in my humble opinion is the best exterior paint ever made. California 2010. The titanium white cannot be beat anytime anywhere. I loved it and used it all of the time. Now that's gone or should I say my dealer went all Benjamin Moore. 2010 is available but out of the way for me although next season I am going to make the trip to buy 20 or so gallons of the titanium white for the 2014 season. I do like the new BM Regal Select line but it has it positives and negatives. I also like the Aura for tricky colors but not white. That pretty much brings me up to date on exteriors paints. What I do not like about any paint these days is the god dam price. When I started out paint was $9.99 a gallon and thinner was a buck. I'll stop at this but I could easy write several more paragraphs on this subject.

INTERIOR-

This is were I am the most frustrated. Again when I started out in the 80's Dutch Boy, Ben Moore and California were the go to paints. California makes a ceiling paint with a slight purple hue that in my opinion is the finest ceiling paint you can buy. We used nothing but BM Regal for walls and Satin Impervo on the trim. I always played with the SI. I would add a splash of Penatrol and a spoonful of turps. Would spread like a dream and finish like a German automobile.
Fast forward to today and between the government and corporate greed (warren Buffet owns BM) paints have become a very unstable commodity. 2012 and part of 2013 we used a ton of Ultra Spec500 on walls because the Regal was lousy and expensive, super spec was just okay but the 500 was a bit better for a similar price. Aura is just to overpriced. Currently we have settled on the Regal Select for walls and Advance on trim although the Aqualglo has been decent lately. The biggest problem is the manufacturers keep messing with product formulation and the consistency is just not there anymore. Finish plays a big role in which product we use. I really push the Matte finish on walls and Semi or Satin for trim. The Matte is the most desirable finish in general for interior residential. So much can be said for paints today so I have done my best to describe my selections and why.

A quick note on SW. I have one local and I have an account. I just cannot warm up to there interior products. The biggest issue is they do not have competent management at my local store. The BM dealers is by far superior in every regard so it's not worth the aggravation to even bother with them. I do like SW exterior paint and stain but seldom use it for reasons already stated.

Sorry to be so long winded but as you can tell I get into my trade. Education and hard work is the key to running a successful business.

I really do enjoy this forum.


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> well BM closest store is over a hour away so two hours just to get paint. Nope SW is good. But I found that My Rodda paint is made in the Pacific North west. not being bought out any time soon "knock on wood" and they have a great line of paints. I BM is good just not worth the drive.


I hear you brother.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> No I did not miss the point. I am digging a litte deeper.
> 
> You missed my point.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea.... but yes...im very vauge unless I get the impression they really are intrested in specific paints....I typically state "sherwin williams" and go with pro mar 200 inside and super paint outside unless I think a100 will work....ive never used pro mar 700...400 is crap so I can only imagine how bad it is....considering all the material and labor im fronting......even tho better paint may make our job easier im not trying to buy it.....


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Really, if paint cost is really affecting a businesses bottom line, then there are bigger problems going on. Of all the ways to make a business more competitive or viable, the cost of paint has to be at the bottom of the list

Whatever works for one's own business is fine. Everyone gets to figure out a way to sell their services. I've worked long and hard not to have to nickel and dime to get a contract signed anymore. My clients hire me to make decisions on how to make the job look professional. Part of that involves my choice of product.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> Really, if paint cost is really affecting a businesses bottom line, then there are bigger problems going on. Of all the ways to make a business more competitive or viable, the cost of paint has to be at the bottom of the list
> 
> Whatever works for one's own business is fine. Everyone gets to figure out a way to sell their services. I've worked long and hard not to have to nickel and dime to get a contract signed anymore. My clients hire me to make decisions on how to make the job look professional. Part of that involves my choice of product.


Amen to that! That is why sticking with local paint stores that cater to the pro can help your bottom line way better then a huge box store. Volume pricing beats out any box store discount. To me I just never seen a real paint contractor in my area use paint from a box store. Wonder why that is?


----------

